# Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler nach Schiffskollision aus der Ostsee gerettet



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

Pressemeldung







  Seenotrettungskreuzer ARKONA der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (Archivbild)  
Foto: DGzRS / Jonas Schütze


*Zwei Angler nach Schiffskollision aus der Ostsee gerettet​*
Bei der Kollision eines kleinen Kutters mit einem Angelboot sind heute, Donnerstag, den 30. März 2017, zwei Angler vor Warnemünde in die fünf Grad kalte Ostsee gestürzt. Die beiden konnten von einem weiteren Sportboot gerettet werden.

Um 13.05 Uhr wurde die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) alarmiert. Da sich die Kollision unmittelbar vor dem Warnemünder Hafen ereignet hatte, waren die Seenotretter mit dem Seenotrettungskreuzer ARKONA bereits kurze Zeit später vor Ort. Die beiden über Bord gestürzten Angler waren inzwischen von der Besatzung eines Sportbootes an Bord gezogen worden. Begleitet vom Seenotrettungskreuzer wurden sie in den Hafen gebracht. Der Skipper des Kutters blieb unverletzt. Mit seinem Kutter nahm er das Angelboot in Schlepp und brachte es ebenfalls in den Hafen. 

An Bord des Seenotrettungskreuzers wurden die beiden Angler aus Graal-Müritz und Bützow von den Seenotrettern mit warmer trockener Kleidung versorgt und medizinisch betreut. Sie hatten leichte Unterkühlungen erlitten. Sanitäter eines ebenfalls alarmierten Rettungswagens blieben zur medizinischen Unterstützung an Bord der ARKONA, bis die beiden Männer sich erholt hatten.

Sie wurden von Angehörigen abgeholt.

Das Wetter zur Zeit der Kollision war mit leichten Winden aus Südsüdwest ruhig bei leicht diesiger Sicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler nach Schiffskollision aus der Ostsee gerettet*

Deshalb wie immer:
https://spenden.seenotretter.de/


----------



## Jose (30. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler nach Schiffskollision aus der Ostsee gerettet*

die meere sind groß und weit.
wie kann man da kollidieren?

bisschen mehr futter wär hilfreich.
dass die seenotretter auf zack waren scheint der beste aspekt der geschichte sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler nach Schiffskollision aus der Ostsee gerettet*

https://www.rostock-heute.de/kollision-fischkutter-sportboot-warnemuende/92440


----------



## Inni (31. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zwei Angler nach Schiffskollision aus der Ostsee gerettet*



Jose schrieb:


> die meere sind groß und weit.
> wie kann man da kollidieren?
> 
> bisschen mehr futter wär hilfreich.
> dass die seenotretter auf zack waren scheint der beste aspekt der geschichte sein.




Ich habe schon Fischkutter gesehen, die mit Autopilot zurück in den Hafen sind sind und der Fischer an der Seite den Fang aussortiert hat. Keine Ahnung ob die eine Art Alarm über den Radar haben oder ab und an nach vorn *lunschen*


----------

